# Baking soda?



## Jdyson

I keep seeing people say that they put baking soda out free choice. Why do this and is it for any breed of goat? If you can't tell, I'm new :wave:


----------



## KW Farms

Welcome to the forum! :wave:

Yes, the baking soda should be put out for any and all goats. It helps prevent bloat.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

All and any breed of goat. It is suggested for them to have access to baking soda for them to consume as they feel necessary to help release gasses in their tummies. 

Welcome from NJ :wave:


----------



## Jdyson

How do you know if they have bloat and what is the best way to put it out there?


----------



## lissablack

I put it out in a little dish, most of it gets wasted. But if they need it they need it. You can get livestock grade baking soda in 50 pound bags from some feed stores, and also it isn't much more expensive at Costco (then you can use it for cooking too).

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I get the regular kitchen baking soda at Costco in a big bag for $6. 
Do your animals have a wood structure? I think a good way to offer it is in a plastic bowl or bucket screwed to the wall. Less chance of spilling it. Also if it has to be outside when it rains it will get solid but all you have to do is stir it up and wala all good again. I don't have any waste but my goats can't tip it over and cant peep and poop in it.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

One sign of bloat is a firm rumen. The rumen is on the left and if it is bulged out, there will be a lot of gas in it. Feed them baking soda balls (baking soda held together with water) and continually rub their stomach hard and make them walk.
Goats that have bloat will generally lay about and look like they are in pain.


----------



## Jdyson

I have a dual bucket with wall brackets that I want to move so maybe I will use it for minerals on one side and baking soda on the other. That should work right?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Jdyson said:


> I have a dual bucket with wall brackets that I want to move so maybe I will use it for minerals on one side and baking soda on the other. That should work right?


 :thumbup: That should work perfectly!!


----------



## packhillboers

I have read that you shouldnt give the bucks baking soda. Our does do not like the taste of the baking soda at all. When one was bloated I gave her some yogurt with it and she ate that right up.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

baking soda prevents bloat. i give both bucks and does baking soda and they will eat it if they need it


----------



## packhillboers

I had a doe that kept getting bloat from eating too much. I was constantly treating her for bloat. After her worm issue was taken care of it really helped too but she would still eat too much from habit. I finally got her diet needs taken care of and she stopped over eating as much. The yogurt, molasses and baking soda is what I gave her and then I would lightly thump her side and massage her belly until she started burping and chewing her cud.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

that makes sense. I do the same when mine bloat i also give mine 2 or 3 cc's of vegetable or olive oil when they do.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

packhillboers said:


> I have read that you shouldnt give the bucks baking soda. Our does do not like the taste of the baking soda at all. When one was bloated I gave her some yogurt with it and she ate that right up.


I have heard this . Mine all get it anyways. I feel the prevention of bloat outways the slight possibility of UC from it. :shrug: Mine have never had a issue nor have any boys from any goat people I have spoken to directly.


----------



## Jdyson

Will it make a difference if they are wethers? onder:


----------



## milk and honey

I've always kept it in a double dish feeder with minerals beside it... when it gets old, I just toss it around in the barn onto the bedding hay....


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

not that i know of.....


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Jdyson said:


> Will it make a difference if they are wethers? onder:


nope


----------



## KW Farms

No, it shouldn't make a difference. All goats should have access to it, in my opinion.


----------



## Randi

My boys are bucks and they get baking soda. If they need it they eat it, otherwise they mess it all up. My does are a lot the same. If they need it they eat it. I put an ice cream scoop of baking soda and an ice cream scoop of minerals daily. Usually it is either eaten or wasted in the morning and I just wash the feeder and start over. I use a mini-feeder they can't spill over but they can poop and pee in it.


----------



## naturalgoats

Just to clarify: The thing about not giving bucks (and wethers) baking soda is because it (in theory) makes the urine less acidic. What is generally advised for males ( and the reason Ammonium Chloride is given) is that their urine be slightly acidic which is supposed to make calcium or phosphorus less likely to crystalize. (sp??) This is my interpretation of what I've read/heard on the subject. I don't give my goats baking soda because that is what my vet advised me to do. I totally understand FSF's choice. However I do think that it would be ridiculous to feed a buck both baking soda and ammonium chloride since (if I'm not mistaken) they would just counter act each other.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Randi

Since one works primarily in the GI tract, and the other works primarily in the the kidneys it is likely that they would both probably do their jobs. I don't think the miniscule amounts of Baking Soda that goats eat would harm the kidneys. But on the other hand, I have a friend who has been raising goats for many years and never knew to give minerals or baking soda. She has never had a problem with any of her goats. onder:


----------



## Guest

I don't put out baking soda free choice as I find they eat it for the salt rather than the minerals they really need, I do keep it in the medicine cabinet, but have not needed it in seven years and have never had bloat issues. It is good to use for treatment of FKS.


----------



## Tolers Boers

Pack Hill Boers where are u and i love ur boer avatar icon photo. u got a website?
somewhere in KY here.


----------



## toth boer goats

I try to keep it out free choice to my Does....it is good for them...as to my bucks...I give it every once in a while.....



> I don't put out baking soda free choice as I find they eat it for the salt rather than the minerals they really need, I do keep it in the medicine cabinet, but have not needed it in seven years and have never had bloat issues. It is good to use for treatment of FKS.


 If your goats eat more of the baking soda then the minerals how about mixing a bit in with the minerals that you put out for them...not alot but enough to help them..... :wink:


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Pam, but it works for me to use it only if needed. And my vet keeps telling me when he comes out to do yearly testing that I have the healthiest goats he's seen in all of his years of practice. Goes back to "don't fix what isn't broken."


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks, Pam, but it works for me to use it only if needed. And my vet keeps telling me when he comes out to do yearly testing that I have the healthiest goats he's seen in all of his years of practice. Goes back to "don't fix what isn't broken."


 Your welcome...and that is so true...keep up the good work.... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Jdyson

Thanks everybody! I think I will try it and see what happens


----------



## packhillboers

Tolers Boers said:


> Pack Hill Boers where are u and i love ur boer avatar icon photo. u got a website?
> somewhere in KY here.


Hi Toler's Boers. Thank you very much. The little goat had a perfect shape heart on her forehead for about 4 months and it turned into a diamond. We don't have a website and are quite small with the boer herd that we have. I send pictures on here from time to time. 
We had 15 total but now have 8 does with one buck. We only have 6 acres and have dry oaks and land in the summer.


----------

